# I finally started back!



## Paquita (Sep 24, 2008)

Hello everyone.  I have finally started training again after five years.  I only had three months of class before but I was hooked. Unfortunately, time and finances forced me to stop. I had my first class last night.  I am so excited!

Paquita


----------



## arnisador (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey, good for you! What are you taking?


----------



## Mimir (Sep 24, 2008)

Fantastic! You have made it past the first hurdle. :asian:


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Sep 25, 2008)

I started training after a 4 year lay off, however i'm without a place to train now.... at least for a little while. Back to training myself.

Good Luck.


----------



## Paquita (Sep 25, 2008)

Arnisador, I am taking Karate at Ridgely Abele's school.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 25, 2008)

Great! Good luck with it!


----------



## Cirdan (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on taking up Karate again. Train often, be patient


----------



## IcemanSK (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome & congrats on the road back!


----------



## Hawke (Sep 27, 2008)

You sound very excited and I am happy for you.

When coming from a break take things slowly and try not to overly exert yourself.  Ease yourself in and have fun.


----------



## hapkenkido (Sep 27, 2008)

It is great that you got back into it. I have seen alot of times people who love it stop for the same reasons and just never get back in because life happens. Good luck and take your time.


----------

